# Nvidia Go5200FX - Nvidia drivers [Solved]

## MishY

On a Dell 5150 Laptop

Kernel 2.6.4rc1

This is my first Gentoo install - Gentoo is very impressive so far.

The nvidia drivers are not  :Sad: 

Freshly compiled Xfree

startx

Screen goes black then refreshes to what it thinks should be that ugly window manager (can't remember name) but instead returns black.

With vesa drivers it works fine and I can boot into KDE.

Have commented out dri and have uncommented glx

emerged nvidia-kernel then nvidia-glx

using nvidia under driver section of XF86Config

I think acpi maybe involved but that is purely a guess. How do I stop this from being loaded by the kernel ? I think I might have built it into the kernel - does this mean I will need to recompile it ? Any good tutorials for recompiling kernels ? and would I need to download another kernel ?

Section "Device"

Identifier "Nvidia"

Driver "nvidia"

VideoRam 65536

Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

Option "NoLogo" "1"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"  (have tried removing line)

Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT,TV"

EndSectionLast edited by MishY on Mon Mar 22, 2004 12:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MishY

2 weird things show in the xfree log

First being: (WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

Second being: (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

This is driving me nuts  :Sad: 

----------

## einstein1981

I' m using the same laptop, inspiron 5150, with n videa geforce go fx 5200

so far, I tryed kernel 2.6 and couldn't get ethernet to work, found several links to people with the same problem, www.linux-laptop.net

Now, kernel 2.4 is quite easy for this.

I got x free working with the exact same option that you stated in your post, 

Have commented out dri and have uncommented glx

emerged nvidia-kernel then nvidia-glx

and every thing works fine ( except sound, but i' m working on it)

Now the only thing i DID do that you don' t state, is change the defaultdepth on x86 config file, to 16... looks the same ...

and i changed the resolution to 1400x1250...

maybe it' s that if not, then oyu should maybe try the 2.4 kernel

well hope this is helpful

----------

## MishY

Thanks Einstein.

I had more luck with the ethernet bcm4400 in that gentoo picked it up on install (used gentoo2.6.4 kernel). So that's running fine.

I have tried changing colour depth to 16 but still no luck.

My screen is a 15" XGA LCD not sure if it can do 1400x1250 ?

----------

## MishY

btw I also managed to get that bcm4400 working in 2.4 when I installed Gentoo the first time prior to my reinstall (cos I couldnt get video working with nvidia - vesa works fine :-/ )

Are you using the driver from the broadcom site ? but I guess having to modprobe it every reboot then run dhcpcd eth0 ?

----------

## MishY

from /proc/driver/nvidia

Driver: AGPGART (inactive)

Does this give anyone a clue as to what's going on ?

I'm stumped - there is no option in menuconfig to turn on apggart AFAIK with 2.6.4rc1

Am totally lost, and frustrated  :Sad: 

----------

## MishY

When I try to run glxgears it returns:

Error: unable to open display (null)

Anyone got any ideas ?

Thank you

----------

## MishY

Have rebuilt kernel having disabled AGPGART and still it's not working   :Sad: 

----------

## øxygen

right stuff in /etc/modules.d/nvidia ?

for me (normal FX5200), its

 *Quote:*   

> alias char-major-195 nvidia
> 
> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
> 
> 

 

----------

## einstein1981

Well i'm a noob but this was a recurrent problem I didn't activate any option necesary to run xfree, or some other thing, then I had to recompile the kernel , and when I did this I didn't check wether i was booting on the new or the old kernel,

So what I did in the end was mount /boot

cd /boot

rm*

then cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

recompile with correct command for your system.

then do the two cp, in the manual ( System.map, bzimage) (Oh and don't forget to have boot mounted to do this...  :Embarassed:   I did it all the time

BTW: I'm using the exerimental broadcom drivers in the 2.4 kernel, b44

no need to modprobe, everithing is ok, and boots up perfect ( I compiled them in to the kernel)

----------

## einstein1981

 *Quote:*   

> I got x free working with the exact same option that you stated in your post, 
> 
> Have commented out dri and have uncommented glx 
> 
> emerged nvidia-kernel then nvidia-glx 
> ...

 

I forgot to add, that in the device section I changed the driver from the defaul "nv" driver to "nvidia"

"nvidia" is the driver that you install upon doing emerge nvidia-kernel, so be sure you have done this before calling startx

save

then fire up startX

and see what happens, 

Normally it takes a few secconds, but you should see the nvidia logo, and then a login screen

good luck

----------

## MishY

Thanks for your replies  :Smile: 

Still no luck tho I'm afraid. This is driving me nuts cos I'm falling in love with Gentoo in a big way  :Sad: 

Everything with my install is perfect other than the GFX drivers, and sound.

I have nvidia as the driver in my XF86Config

I startx - it tries to change res/driver to boot into that ugly windows manager and then returns with a black screen. Nothing there at all. I can leave it there for a couple of mins and it still doesn't do anything.

Do you have ACPI built into your kernel ?

Did u have any luck with the sound Einstein1981 ?

----------

## Zzoot

Hey there Mishy--  Here's a few more things to try...mostly having to do with your config file...

Here's your posted config...

```

Section "Device"

Identifier "Nvidia"

Driver "nvidia"

VideoRam 65536
```

Comment out this VideoRam line (with a leading # -- the driver will know how much memory)

```

Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

Option "NvAGP" "1"
```

The "Option NvAGP" bit... I don't know what the specs on your motherboard are, but isn't the Nvidia AGP option for Nforce-motherboard agp implementations?  (Yes- I could be very wrong, please correct this if it is...)  I do have to say that I've been using nvidia cards for a good long while now and haven't used the NvAGP option at all.  OpenGL works pretty great too... Try commenting this line out and making sure the right AGP interface for your motherboard is loaded/compiled into your kernel.  Of course if the laptop IS based on an nforce motherboard...Ya got me- never had one...but I'd research that bit.

```
Option "NoLogo" "1"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP" (have tried removing line)

Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT,TV"

EndSection
```

The rest is pretty standard, although when first trying to get this stuff to work, i usually like to leave the nvidia splash screen logo ON so I know that the driver is actually  loading...

Good luck!

----------

## MishY

Hi Zzoot,

Thanks for trying to help  :Wink: 

Have tried all you suggested now apart from one thing and no cigar I'm afraid  :Sad: 

The thing I haven't tried is because I'm not sure how to do it. It is:

 *Quote:*   

> making sure the right AGP interface for your motherboard is loaded/compiled into your kernel

 

Can ya give me any hints on what to do ?

I'm sure this has to be an issue - when I run glxinfo I get an error stating:

```
Error: unable to open display (null)
```

Any ideas ?

Thanks again

----------

## einstein1981

I don't know if you did this already, but hey it's worth another try

Run the xf86 script again, that will create de config file.

As mouse use ps/2, works great

for device for mouse, use /dev/psaux

keyboard use dell 101 which is perfect for this keyboard ( I have the same laptop)

graphics, choose option 18 ( nviida)

hsync: 43-85

vZync 40- 60

And the amount of memory for your card ( ie, my card is 32 mb

so i Chose the option of 32%^&  in there..

Now ovewrite the current file, and then use nano, to edit it

uncomment the load "glx"

leave "dri " commented

In section devices CHange "nv"  for "nvidia"() I don't know if it's case sensitive, but if it is , then it should be all in lower case)

Now, provided that you have emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx

this should work , since it worked for me. If it doesn't don't dispair, look in the other posts, the answeris out there

bye

----------

## einstein1981

to check if the option is compiled into the kernel, you chould go to

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

and search the option, It should have an '*' besides it for it to be compiled in the kernel  'm' means module..

If you do get sound working please tell me

bye

----------

## Visseroth

Well I am running kernel 2.6.5-rc1-mm1 and I am having the same problem with the nvidia kernel driver.

I was running 2.6.4-rc2-mm1 and nvidia worked great, I just had some other complications, but now no 3D accelloration.

nv works great but when I change it to nvidia and try to startx (with nvidia mod loaded) I get a black screen and a complet system freeze, and then the system has to be reset or manually turned off and I hate that. It makes me cringe.

But anyhow. Anyone figure it out, have any ideas???

----------

## MishY

No luck thanks for your efforts Einstein  :Sad: 

What kernel are you using ? I'm using 2.6.4-rc1

----------

## MishY

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I've finally managed to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site and now I have X loading properly  :Wink: 

YAY! Thanks for your help guys it is much appreciated.

EDIT: ARGH!!!

API mismatch : the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.4480 but thix X module is version 1.0.5536

Any ideas how to fix it ?

----------

## MishY

/lib/modules/your_kernel/video

removing nvidia.o has fixed that problem  :Smile: 

Now it's just the sound I have to work on LOL

Geez I have learnt so much more linux since installing Gentoo its fantastic  :Smile: 

----------

## Visseroth

ok, I'm fairly new, so I don't get it. Pleas explain being I'm running the same system here

----------

## MishY

What kernel version are you running ? and are you experiencing the same problems I mentioned in my first post of this thread ?

----------

## einstein1981

Ok, so sorry I couldn´t answer earlier, but i´m not home..

As I said before, I tried compileing the 2.6 kernel, but couldn´t get ethernet working on the dell inspiron 5150 laptop (Did you have any luck with this?)...

So I finally decided to go with vanilla'2.4.24 , and it runs great, with little acpi support but ethernet worked, so I could finish doing my x config..

Well  if you get sound going please tell me jow, because I really have no idfea how to do it, remember I´m very new...

I read that you should compile the i8xx drivers as modules , but I don´t know how to do this   :Embarassed: 

Well  thanks, 

Bye

----------

## MishY

Hi Einstein,

yea I read that too and I have the i8x0 module in my kernel along with ALSA but still am having troubles getting sound to work. Will let u know if I make any progress.

Re: your NIC

I installed 2.6.4-rc1 from development sources and had my ethernet working immediately. It has experimental drivers built into it AFAIK and during my Gentoo install it found the hardware and installed it.

If you do a kernel upgrade to the kernel im using look in Device Drivers>Networking Support >Ethernet 10 or 100Mbit then enable broadcom 4400 drivers

----------

## Visseroth

Yes I am. I'm trying to get the nvidia module to run but when I execute startx the screen res attempts to change (CRT monitor clicks while changing modes) and then goes black and the whole system freezes.

----------

## einstein1981

I thought mine froze too, when I couldn't get nvidia to work, but i you do ctrl + alt+ F2 you should get a login prompt

Well

When I boot to linux again, I'll post my config, and see if that helps you.

MishY: I tried the broadcom drivers, and there was no way to get them to work  :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## einstein1981

Sorry for this question, but I opened a post some time ago, and it is solved, and I wanted to know how to mark it as solved...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## MishY

Einstein - I have now have sound working. Check out this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=978667

That is what got it up and running for me

----------

## MishY

 *Visseroth wrote:*   

> Yes I am. I'm trying to get the nvidia module to run but when I execute startx the screen res attempts to change (CRT monitor clicks while changing modes) and then goes black and the whole system freezes.

 

I unemerged the nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx and opengl-update

Then installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website. Try that out. I am using the same hsync and vrefresh as Einstein posted in this thread.

----------

## MishY

After having installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website you may get an error when running startx claiming that u have invalid versions. I did.

/lib/modules/your_kernel/video 

removing nvidia.o has fixed that problem.

For safety move it to your home directory, and if you get to see the nvidia splash screen next time you start X and after a few subsequent reboots, just delete it.

----------

## mohdtaha

this is interesting .. i went through a lot of this lately 

u removed the nvidia.o ... although i dont think u should've done that .. if u lost the file then 

umerge both and then re emerge both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx ... u should add nvidia only to the modules.d/autoload  

not nvidia.o .. although that's what it states .. and then instead of nv in XF86Config .. nvidia ... 

reboot the computer and

and all should go     a ... ok

when u get that workin please tell me what u get for: # /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears

peace out

----------

